# Outlook 2003, Einfügen Hyperlink



## ingop (29. November 2007)

Hallo ,

ich habe folgendes Problem .
Bei uns in der Firma werden sehr viele emails mit dem gleichen Attachment verschickt ,
was auf einen langen Zeitraum unweigerlich zu einem unnötig starken Platzbedarf auf dem 
Exchange Server führt .
Deswegen wäre es sinnvoll einen shortcut oder einen hyperlink(unc pfad) auf das Dokument zu verschicken .
Doch wie erzeuge ich möglichst einfach(zu viele Dau's) einen Hyperlink .
Eine Möglichkeit ist über Word als Email Editor (ich kann aber keinen zwingen den zu benutzen) , welcher einen gut benutzbaren Dialog dafür bietet .
Ist irgend jmd ein addon bekannt was so etwas benutzerfreundlich realisiert , oder ist es vieleicht möglich die Dialogfunktion vom Word per VBA abzugreifen .

Danke 

Ingo


----------



## Dorschty (29. November 2007)

Hey,

liegt die Datei auf einem Netzlaufwerk oder wo liegt die Datei, die verschickt bzw. verhyperlinkt werden soll?
Wenn die nämlich auf einem normalen Netzlaufwerk liegt gibt man einfach den Pfad dazu in der Mail ein und der Pfad wird automatisch zu einem Hyperlink!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## ingop (12. August 2008)

Lange hats gedauert , aber ich habe eine einfache und elegante Lösung gefunden .

http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tools/13986.html

Gruß Ingo


----------

